# Exterior window frame



## trc65 (Oct 19, 2019)

The wood window frame on my walk in garage door has deteriorated and needs replacing. Of course replacement frames aren't available, so will be milling my own. The frame will be painted, but the question is what type of wood? Planning on hard maple, but are other types preferred, or acceptable?


----------



## Patrude (Oct 19, 2019)

I'm not sure that maple is a good outside wood. Cedar might be better. It resists rot

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 19, 2019)

Cedar is always good. So is sugar pine. As long as its painted, you should be good to go.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (Oct 19, 2019)

I wasn't even thinking about cedar, for some reason my mind always wants to go towards hardwoods. Should be able to pick up some cedar at one of the big boxes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 19, 2019)

Dont forget a dust mask. Cedar can be very dusty when milled and sanded....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (Oct 19, 2019)

That's something that has become standard for me. No dust collection in the machine shed, so the 3M mask with p100 filters is always on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 20, 2019)

Not sure of the dimensions you are talking about, nor how decorative you might want it to be. Hardwoods that come to mind would be White Oak, Osage Orange, and Black Locust, all of which do well exposed to weather. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Oct 20, 2019)

Western red chips and tares out more often than sugar pine. If it is exposed to lots of sun, avoid hardwoods for expansion reasons, and use knot free softwoods to avoid resin bleed. Flatsawn gain, so water sheets off. Or if using 1/4 sawn, growth rings parallel to building. Good woods - the soft pine family (avoid hard pine groups), cypress group (including bald genus), juniper family, white and red cedars...many more but think you are good.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (Oct 20, 2019)

Dimension of window is 20 x 32, 1/2" thick double pane. Not very decorative at all, simple ogee next to the pane to reduce mass. Cross cut section of frame will be 1 3/16" x 1 1/16".

One frame on each side of door to sandwich glass in the middle. Frames screwed together from inside.


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 20, 2019)




----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 20, 2019)




----------



## trc65 (Oct 20, 2019)

Here you go....









Diagram of cross section.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mr. Peet (Oct 20, 2019)

trc65 said:


> Here you go....
> 
> View attachment 173165
> 
> ...



That last pic, Texas upside down..?..

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Nov 7, 2019)

trc65 said:


> Here you go....
> 
> View attachment 173165
> 
> ...



Tim, I don't see anything "deteriorated" on that frame except the paint. Carefully scrape it down and repaint it, should be fine for a long time to come. There is no Big Box wood that is going to be as durable as the old stuff that is already there.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (Nov 7, 2019)

That was going to be the plan, but what i didnt show in the picture was the inside of the frames when i took them apart. They are just screwed together from the inside, and the screws on the bottom are all rusted and the wood is spongy. Tried filling holes and putting new screws in different areas, but not enough good wood to hold anything.

I picked up a nice piece of Western cedar (after digging through the pile for 20 min.), and it is a pretty easy profile to machine, so just going to make a new one. 

Of course, now it has turned cold, so everything will have to be brought into the house for glueing and painting....

Reactions: Like 1


----------

